# Help me choose the next bean i should pop!



## col.forbin (Jun 15, 2012)

I currently have lemon skunk(dna genetics),pinneapple express and jilly bean in my collection. I think the only one im keeping from these is the lekon skunk,as jilly bean turned hermie(go figure-only reg. Seed of bunch.....) And pinneapple is ok,but not close to lemon. 

So,id like to(hopefully) get another keeper or 2 to add to my collection,and was hoping someone has had experience with a strain or 2. All seeds were acquired from attitude and all are feminized with the exception of the tga seeds i have left....please help me choose from......

Vortex
The flav
Purple haze
Moby ****
Cole train
OG kush (dna genetiucs)
LSD
Red cherry berry(barneys)
White widow(greenhse seed co.)
Nebula
Acid
Wappa

By the way,i am using 600w hps to flower,growing in soil,and using advanced nutrients(also started experimenting with roots organics nute line)

Any input would be great,thanks!


----------



## kaotik (Jun 15, 2012)

never tried any of them. not real partial to fem's (from what i see, they don't always like to stay female  )
i really enjoyed subs apollo 13 bx, that used vortex so i bet it's nice.
or of the fems, nebula has always sounded appealing to me


----------



## col.forbin (Jun 15, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> never tried any of them. not real partial to fem's (from what i see, they don't always like to stay female  )
> i really enjoyed subs apollo 13 bx, that used vortex so i bet it's nice.
> or of the fems, nebula has always sounded appealing to me



Thanks for input. Ironically,those 2 r at the top of my list. From everything ive read now,yeah,i wish i would of got reg seeds HOWEVER,like i said,my last grow,jillybean was only reg seed...and only one to hermie...does this mean a feminized or hermie seed was used somewhere in subbys breeding proocess? Id doubt it,from what ive read,hes a cool guy,but never know


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 16, 2012)

I have had good luck with feminized seeds.   I am not an expert by any means but I think if you get fem seeds from a reputable breeder then u wont have hermied plants.


----------



## bwanabud (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd look at Cali Connection .... Buddha Tahoe or Black Water


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2012)

col.forbin said:
			
		

> Thanks for input. Ironically,those 2 r at the top of my list. From everything ive read now,yeah,i wish i would of got reg seeds HOWEVER,like i said,my last grow,jillybean was only reg seed...and only one to hermie...does this mean a feminized or hermie seed was used somewhere in subbys breeding proocess? Id doubt it,from what ive read,hes a cool guy,but never know



Yes, that is probably what it means.  I think Sub has problems with several of his strains hermying.


----------



## eskodaboss (Jun 21, 2012)

col.forbin said:
			
		

> I currently have lemon skunk(dna genetics),pinneapple express and jilly bean in my collection. I think the only one im keeping from these is the lekon skunk,as jilly bean turned hermie(go figure-only reg. Seed of bunch.....) And pinneapple is ok,but not close to lemon.
> 
> So,id like to(hopefully) get another keeper or 2 to add to my collection,and was hoping someone has had experience with a strain or 2. All seeds were acquired from attitude and all are feminized with the exception of the tga seeds i have left....please help me choose from......
> 
> ...


 
throw in a bubba pre 98, im about to buy a pack from the tude and get a free 6 mix femm pac from kali connetion


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 21, 2012)

*Nebula* is my vote. 

AND Since I lost my clone only's around 7-8 yrs back, I've soley been popping fem beans and getting nothing but females, with their cuttings blooming true...I use mh blues for the veg cycle at 24/0 and I think it's got something to do with that, :confused2: but I ain't sure. Apparently cooler lights during the early veg stage sways (when sex is determined, not at or pre germination) the numbers for female prevalence, with only 2 transplants during their life minimizing shock.

after that I just use hps light for veg and bloom on their cuttings, once they bloom true...


----------

